

Advice for a new startup idea needed! - wrigley

Hi Guys<p>I was looking for some hacker oriented advice. Currently I have been working as CEO for our travel social networking site OFF2.COM, due to launch in just under 6 weeks I am really excited for the upcoming developments.  I have however been working on the project solely for 14 months now and have a great idea I have been toying around with for the last month or so which i really want to get my teeth into.  I have the business knowledge and experience in creating a startup but...<p>The problem is... I am not a hacker, I have a very good understanding of the technologies involved to create a killer site but simply have not gone down the route of taking my coding skills to the next level.<p>At present I cannot personally fund this project and in order to get to demo phase need to bring a hacker on board to work in partnership, what resources or methods would anyone suggest in trying to attract a hacker on an equity only option at present?,<p>Any advice would be great guys<p>Cheers
======
ig1
Realize the idea itself is worth nothing, and the value you're offering for
your share of the equity is your experience and skills

You need to find someone passionate about the idea, so post it publically to
maximize your chance of finding them. Success is all about execution and not
ideas. Don't worry about someone stealing your idea.

Be clear on what you can bring to the project, show of your experience. Show
your experience at attracting vc/angel funding, show how your network can
bring success to this new idea.

~~~
wrigley
Good advice, Currently I have experience in raising seed funding for our
current project from Angel Investors. I am confident that if I can bring my
skills of project managemetn, my network of outsourcing and business/sales
contacts then I feel I certainly add value to the project and its execution.
Going back to your point and relative to mine earlier, where would you look to
publish this idea and proposition publically? Any potential forums / sites /
colleges that spring to mind?

------
solost
If you have been working on one project, drive it to completion firt. You do a
diservice to everyone if you are the acting CEO of Off2.com to get focused on
another product before you have even brought the one you are working on to
market. Focus on your current work, that if successful should provide you the
funds to fuel other projects later. At least that would be my advice.

~~~
wrigley
I appreciate your point, I seem to have so much spare time and energy that
while I am young (27 isnt too old!!!) I want to be able to deliver the ideas I
have.

My personal role is to bring the product to the market and create the business
relationships and on budget/time, this has been acheived. I suppose I want to
utilize the energy and time I have while I have it!! ;)

~~~
pmjordan
I can't help but get the impression that if you've got too much spare time
while working on your startup, you're doing it wrong.

------
ideas101
you must visit <http://www.prototypeinvest.com/default.aspx>

its a Venture Capital firm providing software, web applications and guidance,
and instead of money they ask for equity (just like any other VC) ..

i hope this helps, also if you plan to go with them then let us know your
experience .. as you can see its a new kind of VC model.

